# First ribs in a 40" MES



## phlogustus (Dec 26, 2015)

dry rub, 6 hours resting, 3 hours at 220 with apple wood chips every 30 min,  1.5 hours wrapped in foil after coating with curlys bbq sauce.

I was not impressed. They were not tender. They were only somewhat smoked. Not much of a pink ring. We ate the first slab and will reheat the second tomorrow.


----------



## highlife4me (Dec 26, 2015)

Did you check the accuracy of the MES thermometer?  They are notorious for being inaccurate.  My MES chamber temp reads 15* lower than it actually is.  That may be why they were not as tender as you desired.  If you want more smoke flavor you may want to use a stronger flavored smoke like hickory, or use an additional source for smoke like the MES cold smoker attachment or an AMNPS or AMNTS from amazenproducts.com.  The MES only generates smoke when the elements are on and when smoking at low temps that can cause a lack of smoke.


----------



## eman (Dec 28, 2015)

From what i see you cooked them a total of 4.5 hours at 220.

Not near long enough. read instructions for 3-2-1 ribs and bump the smoker up to 235 -240.

 If you are going to smoke no foil you are looking at 6+ hrs at 235.

The smoke ring is a reaction to myoglobins in the meat and nitrates in burning wood. You wont get a ring with electric smoker.

 Like highlife said you need to check the MES thermo against one that has been calibrated.


----------



## phlogustus (Dec 30, 2015)

<a href=""><img src="http://i.imgur.com/uHMfXwV.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>

 Here is a picture of whats left of the second slab. 

[Imgur](http://i.imgur.com/uHMfXwV.jpg)

 Not sure which type of link from imgur to use


----------



## camg (Jan 2, 2016)

from what i read you probably didnt cook them long enough. 

with short ribs usually the 3-2-1 method works well and for baby back 2-2-1 method 
if you look around the forum look through the pork smoke section you can find almost any answer to a question you might have and if you cant you can always make a post there is someone here that can answer your questions more specificlly


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 2, 2016)

I agree with what others have said about time and temp.  You said apple wood chips every 30 minutes, do you open the door to add wood?  This could cause you to lose temp.

Mike


----------

